# Got it at last, true blue tarantula!



## SubZero (May 7, 2004)

Yay! Got this at last from my friend, also he got an egg sac! The pictures were definately not enhanced, it is really really blue! IMO it is nicer than P metallica, hehe


----------



## Spider-man 2 (May 7, 2004)

Looks enhanced with a light source.  

Don't ya think?  I can see the light in some pics.


----------



## manville (May 7, 2004)

What tarantula is that? I am thinking of cobalt but doesnt really look like one. It is really nice blue in colour. I dont think it is nicer than the p metallica in my opinion


----------



## SubZero (May 7, 2004)

Well P metallica lose their blue as they get nearer to adulthood right? Or was I misinformed?  ;P


----------



## manville (May 7, 2004)

I think they can bluer when they are close to adulthood


----------



## Aviculariinae (May 7, 2004)

Its lampropelma violacepes,i hope to get some at the bts show from the same person, These look like an awesome spider and are very rare! Cant wait to get one!

Cheers
Brendan


----------



## vulpina (May 7, 2004)

Beautiful T!!  Nice pics!!

Andy


----------



## Mad Hatter (May 7, 2004)

***(groan of frustration)***

 I want a T like that gorgeous blue baby!  Awwww!!!  It's really too bad my parents insisted I end my collection 'til I move out.


----------



## Jakob (May 7, 2004)

Now just send some over to the U.S.!


----------



## T_DORKUS (May 7, 2004)

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> Looks enhanced with a light source.
> 
> Don't ya think?  I can see the light in some pics.


I agree but still an awesome T even though I'm not a fan of arboreals (yet).


----------



## simplicity (May 7, 2004)

Definately enhanced from what I can see.


----------



## Angelo (May 7, 2004)

wow gorgeous t!!!


----------



## Angelo (May 7, 2004)

check out this lampropelma: http://birdspiders.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=photo.detail&imageid=3E1C2CF0G3048G23A9G2734834C710D2787


----------



## Tescos (May 7, 2004)

This by the looks of it is the Cyriopagopus spp. from Singapore. I belive that Volker as seen this and is sure its a Cyriopagopus spp. and not lampropelma.
There is a thread about this somewhere on this forum.
I couldn´t tell you if the photo has been enhanced in any way but I´ve never seen photos of them looking so blue.Thats not to say there not though after a moult.


----------



## MizM (May 7, 2004)

They're so blue, they're PURPLE!


----------



## CostaRican (May 7, 2004)

Truly awesome


----------



## T_DORKUS (May 7, 2004)

Tescos said:
			
		

> This by the looks of it is the Cyriopagopus spp. from Singapore. I belive that Volker as seen this and is sure its a Cyriopagopus spp. and not lampropelma.
> There is a thread about this somewhere on this forum.
> I couldn´t tell you if the photo has been enhanced in any way but I´ve never seen photos of them looking so blue.Thats not to say there not though after a moult.


Who would have thought Singapore still had T's let alone one this gorgeous.  It's such a tiny island!


----------



## DnKslr (May 8, 2004)

Nice T, 


even under a blacklight.


----------



## Spider-man 2 (May 8, 2004)

My thoughts exactly!  Its very obvious dude.  The pics are soo enhanced with light!!! ;P


----------



## T_DORKUS (May 8, 2004)

My guess was UV.  But what do I know!


----------



## bodc21 (May 8, 2004)

is enhanced


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 8, 2004)

Unfortunately I don't think they are enhanced at all (I'm saying this because these will for sure be the next big thing, sad really, given that nobody will research them prior to pet trade collection). These are Cyriopagopus sp., probably not described yet.

Steve


----------



## manville (May 8, 2004)

Thats right baby i am from singapore. Should have brought some back while i was there


----------



## T_DORKUS (May 8, 2004)

manville said:
			
		

> Thats right baby i am from singapore. Should have brought some back while i was there


Ahh that explains it- was wondering why you had the s'pore flag as your avatar.


----------



## Martin H. (May 8, 2004)

Hi,

crosslink: >>click here<<

all the best,
Martin


----------



## Jakob (May 8, 2004)

Yeah some of you guys must've missed the last thread on this. I didn't believe it either, but the Volker van Wirth confirmed that this tarantula REALLY is that blue. He even examined the exuvia himself.

Go check out the link Martin H. posted.

Jake


----------



## T_DORKUS (May 8, 2004)

JakeRocks said:
			
		

> Yeah some of you guys must've missed the last thread on this. I didn't believe it either, but the Volker van Wirth confirmed that this tarantula REALLY is that blue. He even examined the exuvia himself.
> 
> Go check out the link Martin H. posted.
> 
> Jake


I don't think that's what Volker meant.  No disrespect to Volker, but how can anyone confirm that the T is REALLY as blue AS THE PICTURE from a faded exuvium?  At most, one can guess that it is VERY blue, which is what I think he meant when he said it is "really" blue.


----------



## K MUELLER (May 8, 2004)

:}  Yeah I checked Rick West's site and it's natural color is a light purple,nice try dude , you should be a used car salesman!!! still a nice looking T- later-Karl


----------



## Angelo (May 8, 2004)

i dont get it. if these guys who post these pics say that it isnt enhanced, why would they lie??? it makes no sence why everyone is against them. :?  :?


----------



## T_DORKUS (May 8, 2004)

Angelo said:
			
		

> i dont get it. if these guys who post these pics say that it isnt enhanced, why would they lie??? it makes no sence why everyone is against them. :?  :?



Who said we're against them?  Enhanced or not it's a great T- no one is disputing that.  No one is saying enhanced pictures are bad either.  Lots of folks use special filters to bring out certain colors in their pictures.  We're just having a friendly exchange of opinion as to whether that T really looks as vibrant as depicted in the picture, without any special lighting effects.


----------



## manville (May 8, 2004)

T_DORKUS said:
			
		

> Ahh that explains it- was wondering why you had the s'pore flag as your avatar.


hahaha yeah im not a wannabe. lol Im just here to study!


----------



## Spider-man 2 (May 8, 2004)

Well said Dorkus!!! My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Theraphosid Research Team (May 9, 2004)

SubZero said:
			
		

> Yay! Got this at last from my friend, also he got an egg sac! The pictures were definately not enhanced, it is really really blue! IMO it is nicer than P metallica, hehe


Hi "SubZero",

as you maybe know, I'm working on the taxonomical identification of that Species. As shown in another thread here in this Forum (have lost the URL) I possess two Exuviae of that Species. Is it possible that I can get *DEAD*, preserved adult females and - more important - preserved adult males from this Species from you (of course I'll pay the dispatch charges). The male is important for the delimiting of that Species to _Cyriopagopus _ _thorelli_, which is only known from an adult male Type Specimen! If you can help me concerning my request, please send a private message to me.

With best Wishes,   Volker


----------



## xanadu1015 (May 9, 2004)

Enhanced or not (although I agree with enhanced) it is beautiful T! How rare are they? Anyway, I'd love to know the type of cameras you guys are using, you get such wonderful, clear pictures that just make the T look all the more beautiful.


Laura


----------



## spider (May 9, 2004)

If you do not Mind me asking...What is the price on it?
I am now (Thanks to you) Dieing to have one!!!


----------



## MizM (May 9, 2004)

I'm not a member of the "MY T IS BLUER THAN YOUR T" club. But, by the looks of that exuvia, that T is BLUE! They fade considerably once they are OFF the T!

My lividum is WAY blue... there are major intensity variations in that species too.


----------



## rknralf (May 9, 2004)

It is a beautiful tarantula (enhanced or not).
My only concern would be it's need to burrow.  My H. lividum is a gorgeous royal blue, but I ony get to see her like on every Feburary 29th.  :} 
If it stays in the open, I would say there will be a large demand for them.  If they stay hidden, may be a mixed bag.  True Asian tarantula fans will HAVE to have one, other may add them to their collections for variety and rarity.
I prefer African tarantulas to any others (except Pokies) and if there were a blue African tarantula, I'd be near first in line to purchase one. 
Good luck and keep posting the pics!  They're fantastic!
Ralph


----------



## Nich (May 10, 2004)

SubZero said:
			
		

> Yay! Got this at last from my friend, also he got an egg sac! The pictures were definately not enhanced, it is really really blue! IMO it is nicer than P metallica, hehe


pic doesnt look enhanced but there is obviously a uv or blue light source look at the lowest section of background, clearly light by bluish light, also there are reflections of blue on the log, hey subzero prove me wrong and take a pic on some white paper!!!! i highly doubt you will, but it is still a gorgeous T! I really wan to see you do that........


----------



## Nich (May 10, 2004)

*p.s......................*

Thats 100% H.  lividum (cobalt blue) ... ;P  If you have a colbalt look at the carapace and the abdomen markings, they are unmistakeable....but still a nice T.


----------



## DnKslr (May 10, 2004)

> Yeah some of you guys must've missed the last thread on this. I didn't believe it either, but the Volker van Wirth confirmed that this tarantula REALLY is that blue. He even examined the exuvia himself




IF that's a true blue T and they're all like that, put me on the waiting list


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 10, 2004)

Nich said:
			
		

> Thats 100% H.  lividum (cobalt blue) ... ;P  If you have a colbalt look at the carapace and the abdomen markings, they are unmistakeable....but still a nice T.


Would you like to bet firstly that the photo isn't enhanced and secondly that it isn't _H.lividum_ ?????   

I'm also happy to bet you that it isn't even in the genus _Haplopelma_ ???

Any other takers???   

Steve


----------



## Nich (May 10, 2004)

*to stevey*

What are you basing your opinions on bro...? Look at the caraopace the radial semitry on it is IDENTICAL to that of the hapopelma lividum, THe legs are in excct proportion, the length of the setae and all other apendages are to similar. Comapre photos side by side, I honestly cant say for sure but your going to need physical evidence and a confirmed species id to sway me any. Theres alot of takers (im not a taker by the way.....  ) 


"Would you like to bet firstly that the photo isn't enhanced and secondly that it isn't H.lividum ?????  

I'm also happy to bet you that it isn't even in the genus Haplopelma ???

Any other takers???  " 
Looks to have the unmisdtakable hapopelma stamp to me....lol!
 I would like to wager on that one, show me some official pics and species id, i think something that brilliant would surley be sought after and recognized by the T nuts who spend hours a day looking at T's...SO like i said I want to see a pic of that T on a white background...Maybe someone with more of a rep. on this site can help with the id, if your familiar with hapopelma it looks uncannily similar, too much so. Look @ the ABDOMEN MARKINGS, THE CARAPACE< THE LEG SIZE AND SETAE TEXTURE! I could be wrong but im not convinced itsanything but a cobalt... maybe an extreme color variant....sorry but you need give an argument not an over simplified statemaen......"any takers"!?


----------



## Aviculariinae (May 10, 2004)

Nich said:
			
		

> What are you basing your opinions on bro...? Look at the caraopace the radial semitry on it is IDENTICAL to that of the hapopelma lividum, THe legs are in excct proportion, the length of the setae and all other apendages are to similar. Comapre photos side by side, I honestly cant say for sure but your going to need physical evidence and a confirmed species id to sway me any. Theres alot of takers (im not a taker by the way.....  )
> 
> 
> "Would you like to bet firstly that the photo isn't enhanced and secondly that it isn't H.lividum ?????
> ...


Mate you have just lost your money,i can tell you that is not haplopelma spp and the photo isnt enhanced, I ve being talkling with the guy who owns this  spider and has spiderlings for sale! and if thats not good enough Volker Von Wirth has just said so in another post!   Hand over that hard earned cash :} 

Cheers
Brendan


----------



## Lopez (May 10, 2004)

Nich said:
			
		

> What are you basing your opinions on bro...? Look at the caraopace the radial semitry on it is IDENTICAL to that of the hapopelma lividum, THe legs are in excct proportion, the length of the setae and all other apendages are to similar. Comapre photos side by side, I honestly cant say for sure but your going to need physical evidence and a confirmed species id to sway me any. Theres alot of takers (im not a taker by the way.....  )
> 
> 
> "Would you like to bet firstly that the photo isn't enhanced and secondly that it isn't H.lividum ?????
> ...


*LOL!*

So, you know more than both Steve and Volker regarding theraphosid taxonomy. I am mightily impressed!

"Official" pics? What the heck is an "Official" pic? How can you id a species that may not have been described?

Steve, Volker, better hold out until someone with more of a "rep" arrives to correct you both


----------



## Lostkat (May 10, 2004)

Lopez said:
			
		

> *LOL!*Steve, Volker, better hold out until someone with more of a "rep" arrives to correct you both


LOL, yeah, damn amateurs


----------



## Nich (May 10, 2004)

*hehe....*

i dont know taxonamy too well, i was goin by the background in the picture, theres a section that looks like it is lit in blue very clearly and there are reflections of blue on the log....you can clearly see them in the pic looka it and you can see the darkend hues of blue on the background....that is why i would like to see a pic on a light colored bacground. The reason im suspicous is the lack of name...i heard afew....i would gladly hand over alot of money on some of those slings if they are indeed that color.....just wondering why it has a remarkably similar apperance to h. lividum.  SO what is the genu/species of that? But serously look at the similarieties between it and a colbalt, they may not be related but wow, thats a lookalike if ive ever seen one. Please let me know what species that is.  I just didnt see much of an argument with data, only yes i heard from someone, i saw molts, and he haslings...if so then what the heck is that gorgeous T!?!?! I guess its not impossible as other countries seem to be very hush hush about nice t's and other inverts towards the US. So i will gladly stick my foot firmly in my mouth if someone can give out a valid species name or even a confirmed genus with other pics. When i said an offical pic i meant somthing along the lines of one taken by an entomologist or other science "officianado". Is there any background info other than its from sing.? I would expect much more pub;licity on such a gorgeous T, but i guess if everyone shred thouroughly the market for rare T's would plumit. SO what is it?


----------



## Deliverme314 (May 10, 2004)

Hey Nich,

I dont think that is haplopelma at all.  Post a pic of the one I sent you... I wouldnt bet your savings away just yet. 

Oh yeah... has she molted yet?


----------



## Lopez (May 10, 2004)

Nich said:
			
		

> SO what is the genu/species of that?


Possibly a Cyriopagopus sp.
Or then again possibly not.


----------



## Nich (May 10, 2004)

*Im not sure if she molted yet....*

She was out on and off for two weeks then she baracaded herself in the burrow and has not come out in over a month! Im going to take a peek inside in a lil while to see whats goin on w/ her. If she comes out to fight ill take some pic. So how new is the T in the pic (as far as discovery of that sp.)? It does have a good resemblence to C. paganus....so i think my foot is making it's way toward my mouth parts.....   I would gladly goto sing. to get some of those guys/gals....lol. Just never seen colors that vivid in a T!


----------



## Lopez (May 10, 2004)

Nich said:
			
		

> It does have a good resemblence to C. paganus!


How do you know what C.paganus looks like?


----------



## Martin H. (May 10, 2004)

Hi Lopez,



			
				Lopez said:
			
		

> How do you know what C.paganus looks like?


*lol* good question – where did you go to school! =;-)

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## Lopez (May 10, 2004)

Martin H. said:
			
		

> Hi Lopez,
> 
> *lol* good question – where did you go to school! =;-)
> 
> ...


I learnt from a _weisenheimer_


----------



## Martin H. (May 10, 2004)

Lopez said:
			
		

> I learnt from a _weisenheimer_










Cheers,
Martin


----------



## brgn (May 10, 2004)

A new picture of this species on RW's site: http://www.birdspiders.com/index.cf...l&imageid=7113CB6DG3048G23A9G27A036208CBBF136  Maybe thats "official" enough?

Robert


----------



## SubZero (May 10, 2004)

So far, it has been speculated as a Cyriopagopus species, it is currently not in the pet trade afaik, take the pix on a white paper, ok, will try, but in case i do not have a chance to take before the weekends, you guys can drop by the bts conferance and have a look, my friend will be bring some there to exhibit and sell, then you guys can post back and tell the rest of the world if the color has been enhanced


----------



## T_DORKUS (May 10, 2004)

brgn said:
			
		

> A new picture of this species on RW's site: http://www.birdspiders.com/index.cf...l&imageid=7113CB6DG3048G23A9G27A036208CBBF136  Maybe thats "official" enough?
> 
> Robert


Funny how it's the same pic as subzeros.  Something fishy going on!


----------



## Critterfarm (May 10, 2004)

T_DORKUS said:
			
		

> Funny how it's the same pic as subzeros.  Something fishy going on!


That or Rick used the photo from subzero and the breeder.....look at the photo credits


----------



## T_DORKUS (May 10, 2004)

Critterfarm said:
			
		

> That or Rick used the photo from subzero and the breeder.....look at the photo credits


Copyright date on Rick's site is 2003. Date on Subzero's is 05/04/2004.


----------



## Critterfarm (May 10, 2004)

I can't and won't speak for Mr. West, but the copyright date at the bottom of his homepage says 2001.  Anyone care to guess how many images on his site are newer than that?

Also when this subject was originaly discussed as in the link above somewhere, Mr. West did not have that particular photo present.  He did have a photo of the tarantula in question, and it also was incredibly blue.

IMO nothing fishy is going on at all.  YMMV of course


----------



## Angelo (May 10, 2004)

brgn said:
			
		

> A new picture of this species on RW's site: http://www.birdspiders.com/index.cf...l&imageid=7113CB6DG3048G23A9G27A036208CBBF136  Maybe thats "official" enough?
> 
> Robert


my god those are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## T_DORKUS (May 10, 2004)

Critterfarm said:
			
		

> I can't and won't speak for Mr. West, but the copyright date at the bottom of his homepage says 2001.  Anyone care to guess how many images on his site are newer than that?
> 
> Also when this subject was originaly discussed as in the link above somewhere, Mr. West did not have that particular photo present.  He did have a photo of the tarantula in question, and it also was incredibly blue.
> 
> IMO nothing fishy is going on at all.  YMMV of course


I assumed if it had a 2003 copyright, then it must have existed in 2003.  Don't know much about copyright laws so if I have offended subzero out of my ignorance, I apologize. :8o


----------



## SubZero (May 16, 2004)

Sorry, am busy all weekends, no time to take the pictures, anyway, I think a post by anyone who has been to the BTS to see the taran themselves will have more credibility then 10 or 20 pixs from me, so, anyone who has seen it at BTS wants to add some comments here?


----------



## Jobe (May 17, 2004)

Hi guys...

Maybe i can contribute a bit.

I myself have recently acquired one of the Ts in the discussion here.

First thing i noticed is the size of the pads on the tarsus and metatarsus of this T, they are huge and flat. Extremely different from the Cobalt's.

Next is the 2 pairs fo forelegs...someone mentioned further up the post about size ratio being similar to the Cobalt...nuh-uh...they differ a lot, and another note, they ARE similar to another local T...the C.Thorelli...which is why im going with the best guess being a Cyriopagopus sp. as seen in Ricks archive. The sporadic hair on the body also seems to push my judgement away from a h.lividum.

Next up, size...the specimen i got has a 6.5" - 7" legspan...i think a h.lividum in this range is extremely rare, or non-existant...

Hope this helps.
-e-


----------



## Arachnoking (May 17, 2004)

hello guys.

For all of u "non believers" these spiders are totaly awesome and realy are that incredible blue colouration.

I was at the BTS show yesterday and saw the adult female that was there and i have to say i couldnt help but keep going back for another look .

I got myself 2 of the juveniles that were for sale there and can not wait until they start putting on some size.

PS: there has been no doctred photos in this thread. keep your eyes peeled on the BTS website as im sure there will be a picture of the adult on there very soon.


----------



## Scary (May 17, 2004)

I WANT ONE!!!
_
(Stamps foot and looks sulky)_

Ooh gimmee gimmee gimmee.......... ;P I'll find out where you all live and steal your beatuiful Ts... ;P


----------



## luther (May 17, 2004)

I saw the adult too.  It's for real and very impressive.  Slings were too expensive for my pocket sadly.


----------



## Tony (May 17, 2004)

It would be a great help if the first-handers would post the prices they also witnessed....
T


----------



## Lopez (May 17, 2004)

Having spent a *very* long time studying this spider both under indoor lighting and in sunlight, I can tell you that whilst these photos might be taken on a lower quality camera, they are not "enhanced"

This one hell of a spider as you might say in America


----------



## MizM (May 17, 2004)

So how come y'all have them in the UK? Send some over here to the USA so we YANKS can have some too!!


----------



## metallica (May 17, 2004)

Arachnoking said:
			
		

> PS: there has been no doctred photos in this thread. keep your eyes peeled on the BTS website as im sure there will be a picture of the adult on there very soon.


can you give us a timeline? or even better, a pic of a juv?


----------



## Arachnoking (May 17, 2004)

What do u mean bye a timeline Eddy?

I dont currently have a digi cam so i cant take any pics of the two i bought from Alvin.

I paid £80 each for the slings.


----------



## Tony (May 17, 2004)

Thats $141 USD for those keeping score...
T


----------



## metallica (May 17, 2004)

Arachnoking said:
			
		

> What do u mean bye a timeline Eddy?
> 
> I dont currently have a digi cam so i cant take any pics of the two i bought from Alvin.
> 
> I paid £80 each for the slings.



 i mean when can we expect a pic of an adult on the webpage??

Eddy


----------



## Arachnoking (May 17, 2004)

Not sure eddy but as far as i know there were some pics taken for the page.


----------



## metallica (May 17, 2004)

oooooh nice one! i heard it was not allowed to take any pics of the adult one...... but then, who am i?


----------



## Ultimate Instar (May 17, 2004)

Hmm, I know for a fact that John Hoke went to the BTS meeting.  I'm wondering if this T will be showing up on E-Spiderworld's pricelist.

Karen N.


----------



## metallica (May 17, 2004)

i met up with him....... no it will not


----------



## phormingochilus (May 17, 2004)

What Rick West has on his site is a PREMOLT JUVENILE - where the royal purple isn't fully developed yet and furthermore faded. That specimen died during molting and was definetly blue underneath its old skin. Adults are truly vibrating overall royal purple in full spectrum light = day light. I saw the two adults that were at display at the BTS and they were truly amazing both in color and in size. Get it guys - there are spiders that are just more beautiful than your imagination can fathom ... ;-)

Guess who got some ;-p
Søren




			
				K MUELLER said:
			
		

> :}  Yeah I checked Rick West's site and it's natural color is a light purple,nice try dude , you should be a used car salesman!!! still a nice looking T- later-Karl


----------



## metallica (May 17, 2004)

hmmmmmm..... the mumbling guys from Denmark???


----------



## phormingochilus (May 17, 2004)

Det kan du bide dig selv i forhuden på ... LOL ;-)

It was a cool experience crawling around on all four on the parking lot don't you think ;-D

Thanx for a nice weekend - both to you Eddy - but definetly also to Ray and Lesley and all of the other guys present - it was a blast ;-)

Still got the blues ... lalalallllalaaaaah ;-)

Søren




			
				metallica said:
			
		

> hmmmmmm..... the mumbling guys from Denmark???


----------



## Lopez (May 17, 2004)

phormingochilus said:
			
		

> What Rick West has on his site is a PREMOLT JUVENILE - where the royal purple isn't fully developed yet and furthermore faded. That specimen died during molting and was definetly blue underneath its old skin. Adults are truly vibrating overall royal purple in full spectrum light = day light. I saw the two adults that were at display at the BTS and they were truly amazing both in color and in size. Get it guys - there are spiders that are just more beautiful than your imagination can fathom ... ;-)
> 
> Guess who got some ;-p
> Søren


I wholeheartedly concur with my sunburnt friend ;-)


----------



## Venom (May 17, 2004)

WOW, absolutely WOW.  

I was already looking into getting Cyriopagopus schioedtei, but maybe I'll hold out for this species, since it is even more beautiful and still has the "spidery", formidible appearance and attitude. When are these coming over to our shores?


----------



## stewartb (May 17, 2004)

If only it had a bit more brown on it................................................


----------



## MizM (May 17, 2004)

Not allowed?


----------



## metallica (May 17, 2004)

stewartb said:
			
		

> If only it had a bit more brown on it................................................


and longer hairs on the abdomen i presume?


----------



## metallica (May 17, 2004)

MizM said:
			
		

> Not allowed?


eh yes, what part don't you understand of that??


----------



## metallica (May 17, 2004)

phormingochilus said:
			
		

> Still got the blues ... lalalallllalaaaaah ;-)
> 
> Søren


enjoy it while you can.... i have a possible female!!


----------



## Lopez (May 17, 2004)

metallica said:
			
		

> enjoy it while you can.... i have a possible female!!


50% sure! I guarantee it!


----------



## Arachnoking (May 17, 2004)

I have a possible 2 females . but hopefully a male and female with some more hopefully on there way within the next month or so when i have some more cash


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 17, 2004)

Venom said:
			
		

> When are these coming over to our shores?


Probably as soon as you guys mention you'll pay over $400.00 per sling.   

Hey, it worked with pokies........


----------



## Arachnoking (May 17, 2004)

im thinking of asking the guy just out of curiosity how much he could send me an adult over for or some subadults.


----------



## Lopez (May 17, 2004)

stewartb said:
			
		

> If only it had a bit more brown on it................................................


I'll do you a brown version for a mere £50 price increase. 
Oh can you check your box for my minax plase? It's gone walkabout


----------



## MizM (May 17, 2004)

The part I don't understand is why one would not be allowed to take a photograph of a tarantula.


----------



## Vys (May 17, 2004)

I have to wonder the same?

Anyway, how much do those things burrow as adults? Or rather, how visible to they stay?


----------



## Lopez (May 17, 2004)

The owner did not want his animals to be photographed, simple as that.

As for burrowing, these are arboreal spiders,


----------



## Vys (May 17, 2004)

Aahh,.so how about general visibility?


----------



## Lostkat (May 18, 2004)

I was also surprised at how docile his big female was (and man was it BIG  ). He had it out handling it before the show and it was absolutely fine.... I've had a threat pose off mine already!! Picked up the tank to check it was still alive, and there he was with his legs in the air


----------



## Phillip (May 18, 2004)

Why would anyone care if their animals were photographed? Seems a tad quirky to me for someone to get upset over that.

Phil


----------



## phormingochilus (May 18, 2004)

I have a handful of possible females ... or males I'm almost 75% sure ... ;-)




			
				metallica said:
			
		

> enjoy it while you can.... i have a possible female!!


----------



## phormingochilus (May 18, 2004)

Vys said:
			
		

> I have to wonder the same?
> 
> Anyway, how much do those things burrow as adults? Or rather, how visible to they stay?



Being a Cyriopagopus species it is per definition arboreal but will dig if not given adequate conditions. If it behave like the C. schioedtei, what i suspect, it will only emerge from its hide away during the dark hours of night and will dart in again at the least disturbance. Fast and easy setup is a spaghnum block fitted vertically against the entire height of the back wall of a cage for arboreals. With a cork bark slap leaned against the spaghnum block. 5 cm of potting soil in the front. Water from below so the lower half of the spaghnum block is humid and the upper parts dry. Predig a vertical hole in the block behind the cork slab and introduce the spider. It will usually adapt the burrow and maintenance is made easy as you can flip the cork bark to get visible contact with your spider. 

Probably not a very visible spider, but then again most spiders ain't if given sufficient hide away possibilities.

All the best 
Søren


----------



## Aviculariinae (May 18, 2004)

We will not speak of my one for a little while anyway ;-)

Cheers
Brendan


----------



## Arachnoking (May 18, 2004)

Did u get my PM Soren? id appreciate ur advice mate. please read. :?


----------



## stewartb (May 18, 2004)

> I have a handful of possible females ... or males I'm almost 75% sure ... ;-)


75% sure!!!!  Wow, how do you manage to be that accurate when they are still so small????????      At that size, I am only 60% sure they are either male or female.



> I'll do you a brown version for a mere £50 price increase.


Could you!!!    I will take 7.



> Oh can you check your box for my minax plase? It's gone walkabout



Prehaps it has gone off for a spot of Feltc........................................


Regards,

Me.


----------



## MizM (May 18, 2004)

Lopez said:
			
		

> The owner did not want his animals to be photographed, simple as that.


Forgive my density, but WHY would someone not want their Ts to be photographed?   Wouldn't it be good publicity for them?


----------

